# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Wedding Gown, Veil, Garter, Bridal Bouquet



## Ladyfingers

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
January, 2013

WEDDING GOWN - VEIL - GARTER - BOUQUET

Materials required:
#6 needles and #3 needles for leaves in the bridal bouquet
#10 circular needle (for the full double skirts)
Markers: 4 in one color, and 2 in a different color
Package of chenille pipe cleaners (found in any craft store)
Crochet Hook - I used an Addi 3.25
Vannas Glamor yarn in white with silver threads (referred to as fancy yarn in pattern)
#4 weight, sport or DK yarn in white - for underskirt
Green yarn to make 3 leaves for the bridal bouquet

Bodice:

Cast on 54 stitches. Seed stitch (knit 1, purl 1 on right side - purl 1, knit 1 on wrong side) for 3 rows. Place markers:
Purl 8, marker, Purl 11, marker, Purl 16, marker, Purl 11, marker, Purl 8 = 54 stitches.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (To increase: knit in front and back of the same stitch).
AT THE SAME TIME work in seed stitch on the center 16 bodice stitches ONLY. Use 2 markers in a different color to mark the area at each end of the seed stitches - because you will already have in place the markers for the regular raglan increases. NOTE You will be increasing in the bodice area before and after each regular marker, so you will need these other markers to indicate the 16 stitches on the bodice that will be kept in seed stitch. 
NOTE: You will end with a total of 28 stitches for the front bodice - with 16 of these stitches in the center worked in seed stitch down the front.
Purl, slipping markers, with no increase.
Continue to increase in this manner until stitches are divided on the needle as follows:
14 - marker - 23 - marker - 28 - marker - 23 - marker - 14 = 102 stitches. End with a purl row.
Next Row:
Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, with one stitch still on the needle - knit 27, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, knit remaining 13 stitches. = 56 stitches.
Purl across row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm area to anchor the front bodice to the two backs. = 54 stitches.
Continue working the center front in seed stitch down to the waistline while you work in stockinet stitch for 12 rows - for a dropped waistline.
Remove markers. Knit 3 rows. NOTE: You will be knitting a row of purl bumps on the right side of the garment in order to pick up stitches and attach the top skirt later. Cut fancy yarn, leaving strand long enough to sew the back seam.

Underskirt:

Change to #10 needles and attach heavier white yarn, INCREASE IN EVERY STITCH across the row. = 108 stitches. Work in Garter Stitch for 10 rows. Increase on the next row by knitting in front and back of the same stitch EVERY THIRD STITCH across the row. Knit for 10 rows, increase as above on the next row. Continue to knit 10 rows and increase on the next row two more times - for a total of 43 rows. Bind off. Leave a strand long enough to sew the back seam of this skirt.

Attaching Top Skirt:

NOTE: This is similar to attaching the skating skirt in the tutorial photos posted on the Knitting Paradise Forum website. See Ladyfingers - AG doll - Tutorial, Skating Costume and Skates

Hold the bodice upside down with the underskirt folded down and away from you. With #6 needle, (no yarn, just the needle) thread through the purl bumps on the right side, picking up approximately 54 stitches. Dont worry if you dont pick up all the stitches, you will correct this on the next row. 
NOTE: If working with a circular needle, push the needle through the stitches so you will be starting on the RIGHT SIDE (knit row). If not using a circular needle, you will be starting on the WRONG SIDE (purl row).
Attach fancy white yarn and either knit or purl (depending on what side you are starting on) across the row - picking up any stitches missed - to get a total of 54 stitches.

This top skirt will consist of 3 panels of different stitch patterns.

Knit across the row, increase by knitting in FRONT - BACK - FRONT of EACH STITCH. = 162 stitches. Purl 1 row.
NOTE: Some knitters prefer to increase by KNIT - PURL - KNIT in the same stitch. Your choice.

PANEL 1:
Row 1: * Knit 2, slip 1, continue across the row from *. 
Row 2: Purl.
Continue with Rows 1 and 2 for 12 rows.

Knit 1 row.
Next Row: ( Wrong Side) - Knit and increase in EVERY THIRD STITCH across the row.

PANEL 2:
Work in seed stitch for 10 rows.
Row 1: Knit 1, Purl 1 across the row.
Row 2: Purl 1, Knit 1 across the row.

Knit 1 row.
Next Row: (Wrong Side) - Knit and increase in EVERY THIRD STITCH across the row.

PANEL 3:
Work in Knit 3, Purl 3 ribbing for 12 rows.

Next Row: ( Right Side) - Increase in the MIDDLE STITCH of EACH Knit 3 rib across the row, as follows:
Knit, INCREASE ( knit in front and back of stitch), knit = 4 stitches in each rib across.

Next Row: (Wrong Side) - You will work 4 purl stitches and 3 knit stitches (due to the increase in the knit stitches on the right side). When you look at the stitches, the purl stitches will have bumps, while the knit stitches will show a small V shape. Make sure you keep to the established ribbed pattern.

Work in ribbing for 2 additional rows. Bind off in ribbing. Leave a strand long enough to sew the back skirt seam. 

Finishing:
Use 2 white chenille pipe cleaners - one end of each twisted together into one long piece. Hold one tip of the pipe cleaner and carefully weave it in and out of the stitches at the hemline of the underskirt. You will weave it through every 4th or 5th stitch until you have the entire length of pipe cleaners attached to the skirt. You should be completely around the bottom edge of the skirt by this time. Twist the two ends together to form a complete circle. Hold the skirt up in front of you and bend the pipe cleaners into a full circle. Once this is done you can then bend the pipe cleaners into a ripple effect around the skirt. The pipe cleaner edging will stay in place and the top skirt will spread out its fullness and lay nicely on top of the underskirt.

Use another chenille pipe cleaner to weave in and out of the WRONG SIDE of the underskirt at the dropped waist area This will provide a ledge on the top skirt for attaching the decorative flowers.

Make a simple crochet flower by making a chain of 5 stitches, then making 5-6 loops attached to this center chain with single crochet and 5 chains before attaching the loop to the center. 
NOTE: I only know how to do a chain and a simple single crochet. If you are experience with crochet you can do your own thing and make lovely flowers for this bridal ensemble.

Make at least 30 flowers: 12 to go around the dropped waist, 12 to go around the headband of the veil, 5 for the bridal bouquet, and one for the garter.

OPTION: You can purchase tiny white artificial flowers in any craft store for the decorative trim. Just make sure you attach them securely to the gown and veil. You can also make the bridal bouquet with an assortment of white artificial flowers. If you put a flower on the garter, make sure it is very tiny.

VEIL

With #6 needle and white fancy yarn, cast on 56 stitches. Seed stitch for 8 rows for the headband. Bind off in seed stitch. Sew back seam.

With #6 needle and fancy yarn, cast on 46 stitches. Seed stitch for 3 rows.
Row 1: (Wrong side) - Seed stitch 5 stitches, PLACE MARKER, * knit 1, Yarn Over, knit 2 together. Repeat from * to last 5 stitches, PLACE MARKER, seed stitch last 5 stitches.
NOTE: You will knit a seed stitch border on each side of the veil - with an open lacy stitch for the body of the veil. Markers are placed to indicate the seed stitches that are separated from the lacy stitches.
Row 2: (Right Side) - Seed stitch to marker, slip marker, KNIT across to next marker, slip marker, seed stitch remaining 5 stitches.
Continue to work Rows 1 and 2 for 9 rows, ending with Row 1 (Wrong Side).
Row 3: ( Right Side) - Seed stitch first 5 stitches, slip marker, Knit and INCREASE in every 3rd stitch, slip marker, seed stitch last 5 stitches
Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for 5 rows, ending with Row 1 (Wrong Side).
Repeat Row 3.
Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for 5 rows, ending with Row 1. Remove markers.
Work 5 rows in seed stitch. Bind off in seed stitch.

Finishing:

With separate strand of yarn, weave in and out of the top of the veil. Lightly gather to fit around the headband, from the CENTER BACK TO EACH EAR. Pin in place. Sew veil to headband. Attach approx. 12 decorative flowers individually around the headband.
NOTE: Once the veil and flowers are attached to the headband, it will not stretch to fit over the dolls head (like a regular headband). Just perch the headpiece on the dolls head and the weight of the veil will keep it from falling off of her head.



GARTER

With #6 and fancy white yarn, cast on 18 stitches. Seed stitch for 6 rows. Bind off in seed stitch. Sew back seam. Attach one crochet flower to front of garter. Slide this garter to just above her knee when dressing the doll.

BOUQUET

#3 needles
Chenille pipe cleaners
Vannas Glamor yarn in white with silver threads
Green yarn for leaves (make 3)

Leaves:

Cast on 3 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 6 rows.
Row1 and 2: Cast on 4 stitches, knit across row.
Row 3and 4: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch. Knit across row.
Row 5 and 6: Knit
Row 7and 8: Bind off 2 stitches, knit across row.
Row 9 and 10: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch. Knit across row.
Row11 and 12: Knit
Row 13 and14: Bind off 2 stitches, knit across row.
Row 15 and 16: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch. Knit across.
Row 17 and 18: Bind off 2 stitches, knit across row.
Row19: Knit 1, slip 1, Knit 2,pass slip stitch over knit stitches, Knit 1.
Row20: Knit
Row 21: Slip 1, Knit 2, PSSO.
Break yarn. With darning needle, draw through remaining stitches. Weave in ends. Leave a 6-inch strand to use to attach to bouquet.

Finishing:

Gather remaining 5 white flowers and hold them together in a bunch. Place the 3 leaves around the flowers and tie them together with a strand of green yarn. Wind one pipe cleaner TIGHTLY around the bouquet under the leaves. Leave 2 inches of the pipe cleaner in a straight line - use this to wind around the dolls hand so she can hold the bouquet Take 2 pipe cleaners and wind them around a pencil. Slip the pencil out of the center and use these swirled pipe cleaners to attach underneath the bouquet - at different lengths - to dangle decoratively from the bouquet. 

NOTE: To complete the entire bridal ensemble, knit a pair of white panties and white Mary Jane shoes.


----------



## Tammy

This is so pretty I need to finish mine thank you for this beautiful pattern I appreciate it. I got side tracked with the holidays and other projects lol ...


----------



## fibrefay

Lovely pattern. Like the head-dress and bouquet accessories.


----------



## amudaus

Eiaine,this is beautiful as is all your work.Love the pattern the details are lovely love the bouquet.


----------



## Typsknits

Elaine that is just gorgeous a real stunner!


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Gorgeous! You are so kind to share your patterns!


----------



## MimiPat

Just gorgeous, Ladyfingers!!


----------



## CollettePlaquet

God bless you for sharing such beautiful designs. My granddaughter will thank you as well.


----------



## joy249

This is very pretty. What a great doll wedding gown!! I was wondering would it be hard to adapt to a bigger bride doll ? I got her when I was 5 years old ( thats 59 yrs. ago) and her dress /veil is decaying. I like to put dress away and use this pattern for my doll. How do I determine how much yarn and how do I expand the pattern to fit a bigger doll?


----------



## Sockmouth

So beautiful. Can't wait to try this one. Thank you so much for the pattern. You are a wonder!


----------



## patocenizo

Oh my goodness Elaine!! What a beautiful, beautiful gown...you are some designer. Thanks for this labour of love. I know my granddaughter will love this one! Thanks again.


----------



## tikeur

Just gorgeous, Ladyfingers!!
Thank you and BRAVO.
Danielle


----------



## Sandiego

Beautiful!!!! You keep coming up with beautiful clothes. Thank you!!! I have bookmarked this for easy access. ;0)


----------



## ladybug

Beautiful! I've knitted several of your patterns for my nieces but they may insist on this one, even though they are beginning to "outgrow" their dolls! you are a genius!


----------



## heffernb

OMG. That is sooo pretty. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Desert Knitter

Absolutely beautiful. Thank you for your sharing your patterns. You have such a wonderful gift.


----------



## Jackie C

Oh this is beautiful !


----------



## Carole Jeanne

Wow again!! What a great design. Thanks for another great pattern.


----------



## lori2637

Thanks for the pattern, you are so talented!!!!!


----------



## mopa2282

Thanks for sharing,just lovely.


----------



## LunaDragon

Thank you for the wonderful pattern.

here it is in PDF


----------



## mgt44

OMG, all my grand-daughter's dolls are getting one of these beautiful gowns, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## EZ2

Holy Cow! That is amazing! Thank you, Ladyfingers, for sharing the pattern.


----------



## shirleyoboe

Absolutely wonderful---your work is amazing!


----------



## Leonora

It is absolutely stunning Elaine, I love it.


----------



## tookie

Beautiful doll gown!


----------



## Bonidale

Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern! I can hardly wait to knit it for my girlfriend's three granddaughters. They all have American Girl dolls.


----------



## serena

wow i am going to make this for my grandaughter thankyou


----------



## grannyfabulous4

Elaine, once again, an outfit I won't be able to refuse!! Between bears and AG clothes, I don't get much knitting done!! Now that I have figured out what I need to do to make them fit (I am a tight knitter) they fit perfect and my GD loves them. Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## jellybeaner

That is beautiful! Thank you so much!!


----------



## hgayle

Absolutely gorgeous. I might make this for GD for when she's ready to stop playing with her doll and just wants to display her on the dresser. Lol. In the meantime, I would put it on my doll for display.


----------



## jemima

Thank you Elaine Its beautifull.


----------



## 28179

Thank you - this is so beautiful. I am inspired and hope can do this justice.


----------



## nobelle1

Absolutely beautiful. Have to make this. Thankyou so much.


----------



## rita j

Elaine, My fingers don't get a rest with all of your beautiful patterns! My grand daughter, loaned me her least favorite AG so I would have her to try clothes on that I knit. Guess she didn't get enough for Christmas!!! I have one of my daughter's older Barbie dolls to "fit" for making clothes for her. My grand daughter saw her in my knitting basket & felt sorry for her as she has "lost" most of her hair.........think that was because daughter kept giving too many hair cuts!! Again thank you for being so kind to all of our doll clothes knitters!! I still think you should do a "book" of your patterns to sell as I would be 1st in line!!


----------



## monic1953

Thank you for the pattern. Just one thing about the needles. When you say #6 & #3 and then #10 do you mean metric or US.

And at the beg. you say cast on 54 but don't say with which size needles.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## olsonlinda1

Oh my Lxxd! Oh should I say, oh my Ladyfingers!! This is totally unbelievable! I have tears in my eyes.... Whoo! Whoo! Thanks so much.


----------



## Catriona

Thank you, thank you, thank you Ladyfingers!! God bless you for sharing your talent with us!


----------



## auntycarol

Wow, this is stunning thankyou so much for the patterns.


----------



## tessa9531

So beautiful!! Thanks for sharing. My daughter will love this.


----------



## DarleneF

Again, you amaze me and how kind you are to be so willing to hard. You do beautiful work,
Darlene


----------



## oannejay

This is truly a 'WOW'. You even thought of making a garter, bouquet, and veil. You get my vote as the 'BEST'!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Monic 1953:

You asked about the needle sizes.

I use US needle size #3 -for the leaves in the bridal bouquet.
US #6 is for the basic top of the dress down to the waistline, the veil headband, and the garter. (You will also use #6 for white panties and white Mary Jane shoes). I use US #10 circular needle for both the underskirt and the top skirt - because of the large number of stitches required for the full skirts.


----------



## Ladyfingers

JOy249:

It is difficult to answer your question about enlarging this bridal gown to fit a much bigger doll. What size is your doll? Without this information I can't begin to help you.

Once you get the correct number of stitches to cast on, and once the markers are placed - it will be very easy to follow the rest of the pattern. 

You could also try a larger size needle: US #8 or #9 would enlarge the gown - overall. 

Without knowing more about your doll, I afraid I can't be more helpful.


----------



## Jeanneantoinette

I might be blind but I can't find where you tell what size needles to use on the bodice of the dress. 
It is adorable by the way!


----------



## Ladyfingers

REMINDER:

The "Rainbow" Bridesmaid Dress pattern is now being written.
This dress does not have a double skirt - that feature is only for the "bride". The dress is the "basic top with capped sleeves", knit to the waist. Then a rainbow of colors for the long skirt and hat.

I used the following yarns for the bridesmaid dress:

Knit Picks, Palette yarn in "Mai Tai Heather" for the bodice.
For the waistband: Mary Maxim, Ultra Mellowspun DK in "Linen" (beige).

Rainbow stripes: 
Mary Maxim Ultra Mellowspun DK, "Butter Cream"
Mary Maxim Ultra Mellowspun DK, "Melon"
Knit Picks, Palette, "Mai Tai Heather"
Knit Picks, Palette. "Rose Hip"
Mary Maxim Ultra Mellowspun DK, "Seafoam"
Mary Maxim Ultra Mellowspun DK, "Dark Seafoam"
Mary Maxim Ultra Mellowspun DK, "Linen" 

The hat follows the same Rainbow pattern, framed around her face. Her bouquet is a combination of crochet flowers made from 3 "rainbow" colors: Butter Cream, Melon, Mai Tai Heather, with the same green leaves as the bridal bouquet.

Her Mary Jane shoes are "Linen", the same as the waist band.

To see the Rainbow Bridesmaid Dress, Hat, and Bouquet go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - June/July AG Doll Clothes".


----------



## Sharon22209

This is a gorgeous dress ... I was just thinking about this yesterday and wishing that it would be in a separate pattern. I love it and want to knit it soon. You do such lovely work and beautiful dresses and then the gal that puts them into PDF file is great also. Thanks, Elaine, for all you do and for your graciousness in sharing with all of us.


----------



## Flybreit

Ooh! This is so pretty! And DGD got an American Girl doll for Christmas.....I may be finished with socks for a while.


----------



## Ladyfingers

NEEDLE SIZE FOR WEDDING GOWN:

Begin with the basic top and US #6 down to the waistline.

Use #10 circular needle for both skirts.

The leaves in the bridal bouquet were knit with US #3 needles.


----------



## Williesied

I bow down to you oh great ladyfingers! Thank you for these patterns. Willie


----------



## momeee

Every one of your designs is so beautiful...each one more beautiful than the one before. Thanks for being so generous with your work Youve made many, many little girls ( and probably some big ones too) very happy.


----------



## JILLfromWI

Elaine, just amazing...you do such awesome work!!!!

JILLfromWI


----------



## southernyankee

Thank you for all the wonderful patterns you share with all of us--they are beautiful and you are so generous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigalbigal3

thank you so much for sharing--your work is beautiful


----------



## ctsandy

Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern. You are a wonderful designer. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Daeanarah

Awesome Work Elaine

Here it is in PDF format.
I've included in it the pattern for the Panties and Mary Jane Shoes.


Rhyanna


----------



## ria1

It is gorgeous thank you ladyfingers


----------



## LaVeta

Absolutely beautiful Elaine! Can't wait to try this one. Thank you for your patterns.


----------



## janette6154

LunaDragon said:


> Thank you for the wonderful pattern.
> 
> here it is in PDF


Many thanks for the PDF


----------



## janette6154

Thank you Elaine this is really beautiful. I have some US wool from red heart and it says that it is a medium 4 but it seems a lot thicker than the model and thicker than our standard double knit wool. Does anyone know if this brand is a thicker one.


----------



## Ellisen

WOW! Fabulous pattern, Elaine. Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## Chloe34

Wonderful doll Bravo


----------



## nomi44

Diane

You never disappoint 
Thanks Sam



Ladyfingers said:


> American Girl Knitting Pattern
> 
> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> January, 2013
> 
> WEDDING GOWN - VEIL - GARTER - BOUQUET
> 
> Materials required:
> #6 needles and #3 needles for leaves in the bridal bouquet
> #10 circular needle (for the full double skirts)
> Markers: 4 in one color, and 2 in a different color
> Package of chenille pipe cleaners (found in any craft store)
> Crochet Hook - I used an Addi 3.25
> Vannas Glamor yarn in white with silver threads (referred to as fancy yarn in pattern)
> #4 weight, sport or DK yarn in white - for underskirt
> Green yarn to make 3 leaves for the bridal bouquet
> 
> Bodice:
> 
> Cast on 54 stitches. Seed stitch (knit 1, purl 1 on right side - purl 1, knit 1 on wrong side) for 3 rows. Place markers:
> Purl 8, marker, Purl 11, marker, Purl 16, marker, Purl 11, marker, Purl 8 = 54 stitches.
> Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (To increase: knit in front and back of the same stitch).
> AT THE SAME TIME work in seed stitch on the center 16 bodice stitches ONLY. Use 2 markers in a different color to mark the area at each end of the seed stitches - because you will already have in place the markers for the regular raglan increases. NOTE You will be increasing in the bodice area before and after each regular marker, so you will need these other markers to indicate the 16 stitches on the bodice that will be kept in seed stitch.
> NOTE: You will end with a total of 28 stitches for the front bodice - with 16 of these stitches in the center worked in seed stitch down the front.
> Purl, slipping markers, with no increase.
> Continue to increase in this manner until stitches are divided on the needle as follows:
> 14 - marker - 23 - marker - 28 - marker - 23 - marker - 14 = 102 stitches. End with a purl row.
> Next Row:
> Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, with one stitch still on the needle - knit 27, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, knit remaining 13 stitches. = 56 stitches.
> Purl across row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm area to anchor the front bodice to the two backs. = 54 stitches.
> Continue working the center front in seed stitch down to the waistline while you work in stockinet stitch for 12 rows - for a dropped waistline.
> Remove markers. Knit 3 rows. NOTE: You will be knitting a row of purl bumps on the right side of the garment in order to pick up stitches and attach the top skirt later. Cut fancy yarn, leaving strand long enough to sew the back seam.
> 
> Underskirt:
> 
> Change to #10 needles and attach heavier white yarn, INCREASE IN EVERY STITCH across the row. = 108 stitches. Work in Garter Stitch for 10 rows. Increase on the next row by knitting in front and back of the same stitch EVERY THIRD STITCH across the row. Knit for 10 rows, increase as above on the next row. Continue to knit 10 rows and increase on the next row two more times - for a total of 43 rows. Bind off. Leave a strand long enough to sew the back seam of this skirt.
> 
> Attaching Top Skirt:
> 
> NOTE: This is similar to attaching the skating skirt in the tutorial photos posted on the Knitting Paradise Forum website. See Ladyfingers - AG doll - Tutorial, Skating Costume and Skates
> 
> Hold the bodice upside down with the underskirt folded down and away from you. With #6 needle, (no yarn, just the needle) thread through the purl bumps on the right side, picking up approximately 54 stitches. Dont worry if you dont pick up all the stitches, you will correct this on the next row.
> NOTE: If working with a circular needle, push the needle through the stitches so you will be starting on the RIGHT SIDE (knit row). If not using a circular needle, you will be starting on the WRONG SIDE (purl row).
> Attach fancy white yarn and either knit or purl (depending on what side you are starting on) across the row - picking up any stitches missed - to get a total of 54 stitches.
> 
> This top skirt will consist of 3 panels of different stitch patterns.
> 
> Knit across the row, increase by knitting in FRONT - BACK - FRONT of EACH STITCH. = 162 stitches. Purl 1 row.
> NOTE: Some knitters prefer to increase by KNIT - PURL - KNIT in the same stitch. Your choice.
> 
> PANEL 1:
> Row 1: * Knit 2, slip 1, continue across the row from *.
> Row 2: Purl.
> Continue with Rows 1 and 2 for 12 rows.
> 
> Knit 1 row.
> Next Row: ( Wrong Side) - Knit and increase in EVERY THIRD STITCH across the row.
> 
> PANEL 2:
> Work in seed stitch for 10 rows.
> Row 1: Knit 1, Purl 1 across the row.
> Row 2: Purl 1, Knit 1 across the row.
> 
> Knit 1 row.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side) - Knit and increase in EVERY THIRD STITCH across the row.
> 
> PANEL 3:
> Work in Knit 3, Purl 3 ribbing for 12 rows.
> 
> Next Row: ( Right Side) - Increase in the MIDDLE STITCH of EACH Knit 3 rib across the row, as follows:
> Knit, INCREASE ( knit in front and back of stitch), knit = 4 stitches in each rib across.
> 
> Next Row: (Wrong Side) - You will work 4 purl stitches and 3 knit stitches (due to the increase in the knit stitches on the right side). When you look at the stitches, the purl stitches will have bumps, while the knit stitches will show a small V shape. Make sure you keep to the established ribbed pattern.
> 
> Work in ribbing for 2 additional rows. Bind off in ribbing. Leave a strand long enough to sew the back skirt seam.
> 
> Finishing:
> Use 2 white chenille pipe cleaners - one end of each twisted together into one long piece. Hold one tip of the pipe cleaner and carefully weave it in and out of the stitches at the hemline of the underskirt. You will weave it through every 4th or 5th stitch until you have the entire length of pipe cleaners attached to the skirt. You should be completely around the bottom edge of the skirt by this time. Twist the two ends together to form a complete circle. Hold the skirt up in front of you and bend the pipe cleaners into a full circle. Once this is done you can then bend the pipe cleaners into a ripple effect around the skirt. The pipe cleaner edging will stay in place and the top skirt will spread out its fullness and lay nicely on top of the underskirt.
> 
> Use another chenille pipe cleaner to weave in and out of the WRONG SIDE of the underskirt at the dropped waist area This will provide a ledge on the top skirt for attaching the decorative flowers.
> 
> Make a simple crochet flower by making a chain of 5 stitches, then making 5-6 loops attached to this center chain with single crochet and 5 chains before attaching the loop to the center.
> NOTE: I only know how to do a chain and a simple single crochet. If you are experience with crochet you can do your own thing and make lovely flowers for this bridal ensemble.
> 
> Make at least 30 flowers: 12 to go around the dropped waist, 12 to go around the headband of the veil, 5 for the bridal bouquet, and one for the garter.
> 
> OPTION: You can purchase tiny white artificial flowers in any craft store for the decorative trim. Just make sure you attach them securely to the gown and veil. You can also make the bridal bouquet with an assortment of white artificial flowers. If you put a flower on the garter, make sure it is very tiny.
> 
> VEIL
> 
> With #6 needle and white fancy yarn, cast on 56 stitches. Seed stitch for 8 rows for the headband. Bind off in seed stitch. Sew back seam.
> 
> With #6 needle and fancy yarn, cast on 46 stitches. Seed stitch for 3 rows.
> Row 1: (Wrong side) - Seed stitch 5 stitches, PLACE MARKER, * knit 1, Yarn Over, knit 2 together. Repeat from * to last 5 stitches, PLACE MARKER, seed stitch last 5 stitches.
> NOTE: You will knit a seed stitch border on each side of the veil - with an open lacy stitch for the body of the veil. Markers are placed to indicate the seed stitches that are separated from the lacy stitches.
> Row 2: (Right Side) - Seed stitch to marker, slip marker, KNIT across to next marker, slip marker, seed stitch remaining 5 stitches.
> Continue to work Rows 1 and 2 for 9 rows, ending with Row 1 (Wrong Side).
> Row 3: ( Right Side) - Seed stitch first 5 stitches, slip marker, Knit and INCREASE in every 3rd stitch, slip marker, seed stitch last 5 stitches
> Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for 5 rows, ending with Row 1 (Wrong Side).
> Repeat Row 3.
> Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for 5 rows, ending with Row 1. Remove markers.
> Work 5 rows in seed stitch. Bind off in seed stitch.
> 
> Finishing:
> 
> With separate strand of yarn, weave in and out of the top of the veil. Lightly gather to fit around the headband, from the CENTER BACK TO EACH EAR. Pin in place. Sew veil to headband. Attach approx. 12 decorative flowers individually around the headband.
> NOTE: Once the veil and flowers are attached to the headband, it will not stretch to fit over the dolls head (like a regular headband). Just perch the headpiece on the dolls head and the weight of the veil will keep it from falling off of her head.
> 
> GARTER
> 
> With #6 and fancy white yarn, cast on 18 stitches. Seed stitch for 6 rows. Bind off in seed stitch. Sew back seam. Attach one crochet flower to front of garter. Slide this garter to just above her knee when dressing the doll.
> 
> BOUQUET
> 
> #3 needles
> Chenille pipe cleaners
> Vannas Glamor yarn in white with silver threads
> Green yarn for leaves (make 3)
> 
> Leaves:
> 
> Cast on 3 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 6 rows.
> Row1 and 2: Cast on 4 stitches, knit across row.
> Row 3and 4: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch. Knit across row.
> Row 5 and 6: Knit
> Row 7and 8: Bind off 2 stitches, knit across row.
> Row 9 and 10: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch. Knit across row.
> Row11 and 12: Knit
> Row 13 and14: Bind off 2 stitches, knit across row.
> Row 15 and 16: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch. Knit across.
> Row 17 and 18: Bind off 2 stitches, knit across row.
> Row19: Knit 1, slip 1, Knit 2,pass slip stitch over knit stitches, Knit 1.
> Row20: Knit
> Row 21: Slip 1, Knit 2, PSSO.
> Break yarn. With darning needle, draw through remaining stitches. Weave in ends. Leave a 6-inch strand to use to attach to bouquet.
> 
> Finishing:
> 
> Gather remaining 5 white flowers and hold them together in a bunch. Place the 3 leaves around the flowers and tie them together with a strand of green yarn. Wind one pipe cleaner TIGHTLY around the bouquet under the leaves. Leave 2 inches of the pipe cleaner in a straight line - use this to wind around the dolls hand so she can hold the bouquet Take 2 pipe cleaners and wind them around a pencil. Slip the pencil out of the center and use these swirled pipe cleaners to attach underneath the bouquet - at different lengths - to dangle decoratively from the bouquet.
> 
> NOTE: To complete the entire bridal ensemble, knit a pair of white panties and white Mary Jane shoes.


----------



## margaret15

Ladyfingers said:


> American Girl Knitting Pattern
> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> January, 2013
> 
> WEDDING GOWN - VEIL - GARTER - BOUQUET
> 
> Materials required:
> #6 needles and #3 needles for leaves in the bridal bouquet
> #10 circular needle (for the full double skirts)
> Markers: 4 in one color, and 2 in a different color
> Package of chenille pipe cleaners (found in any craft store)
> Crochet Hook - I used an Addi 3.25
> Vannas Glamor yarn in white with silver threads (referred to as fancy yarn in pattern)
> #4 weight, sport or DK yarn in white - for underskirt
> Green yarn to make 3 leaves for the bridal bouquet
> 
> Bodice:
> 
> Cast on 54 stitches. Seed stitch (knit 1, purl 1 on right side - purl 1, knit 1 on wrong side) for 3 rows. Place markers:
> Purl 8, marker, Purl 11, marker, Purl 16, marker, Purl 11, marker, Purl 8 = 54 stitches.
> Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (To increase: knit in front and back of the same stitch).
> AT THE SAME TIME work in seed stitch on the center 16 bodice stitches ONLY. Use 2 markers in a different color to mark the area at each end of the seed stitches - because you will already have in place the markers for the regular raglan increases. NOTE You will be increasing in the bodice area before and after each regular marker, so you will need these other markers to indicate the 16 stitches on the bodice that will be kept in seed stitch.
> NOTE: You will end with a total of 28 stitches for the front bodice - with 16 of these stitches in the center worked in seed stitch down the front.
> Purl, slipping markers, with no increase.
> Continue to increase in this manner until stitches are divided on the needle as follows:
> 14 - marker - 23 - marker - 28 - marker - 23 - marker - 14 = 102 stitches. End with a purl row.
> Next Row:
> Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, with one stitch still on the needle - knit 27, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, knit remaining 13 stitches. = 56 stitches.
> Purl across row, PURL 2 TOGETHER at each underarm area to anchor the front bodice to the two backs. = 54 stitches.
> Continue working the center front in seed stitch down to the waistline while you work in stockinet stitch for 12 rows - for a dropped waistline.
> Remove markers. Knit 3 rows. NOTE: You will be knitting a row of purl bumps on the right side of the garment in order to pick up stitches and attach the top skirt later. Cut fancy yarn, leaving strand long enough to sew the back seam.
> 
> Underskirt:
> 
> Change to #10 needles and attach heavier white yarn, INCREASE IN EVERY STITCH across the row. = 108 stitches. Work in Garter Stitch for 10 rows. Increase on the next row by knitting in front and back of the same stitch EVERY THIRD STITCH across the row. Knit for 10 rows, increase as above on the next row. Continue to knit 10 rows and increase on the next row two more times - for a total of 43 rows. Bind off. Leave a strand long enough to sew the back seam of this skirt.
> 
> Attaching Top Skirt:
> 
> NOTE: This is similar to attaching the skating skirt in the tutorial photos posted on the Knitting Paradise Forum website. See Ladyfingers - AG doll - Tutorial, Skating Costume and Skates
> 
> Hold the bodice upside down with the underskirt folded down and away from you. With #6 needle, (no yarn, just the needle) thread through the purl bumps on the right side, picking up approximately 54 stitches. Dont worry if you dont pick up all the stitches, you will correct this on the next row.
> NOTE: If working with a circular needle, push the needle through the stitches so you will be starting on the RIGHT SIDE (knit row). If not using a circular needle, you will be starting on the WRONG SIDE (purl row).
> Attach fancy white yarn and either knit or purl (depending on what side you are starting on) across the row - picking up any stitches missed - to get a total of 54 stitches.
> 
> This top skirt will consist of 3 panels of different stitch patterns.
> 
> Knit across the row, increase by knitting in FRONT - BACK - FRONT of EACH STITCH. = 162 stitches. Purl 1 row.
> NOTE: Some knitters prefer to increase by KNIT - PURL - KNIT in the same stitch. Your choice.
> 
> PANEL 1:
> Row 1: * Knit 2, slip 1, continue across the row from *.
> Row 2: Purl.
> Continue with Rows 1 and 2 for 12 rows.
> 
> Knit 1 row.
> Next Row: ( Wrong Side) - Knit and increase in EVERY THIRD STITCH across the row.
> 
> PANEL 2:
> Work in seed stitch for 10 rows.
> Row 1: Knit 1, Purl 1 across the row.
> Row 2: Purl 1, Knit 1 across the row.
> 
> Knit 1 row.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side) - Knit and increase in EVERY THIRD STITCH across the row.
> 
> PANEL 3:
> Work in Knit 3, Purl 3 ribbing for 12 rows.
> 
> Next Row: ( Right Side) - Increase in the MIDDLE STITCH of EACH Knit 3 rib across the row, as follows:
> Knit, INCREASE ( knit in front and back of stitch), knit = 4 stitches in each rib across.
> 
> Next Row: (Wrong Side) - You will work 4 purl stitches and 3 knit stitches (due to the increase in the knit stitches on the right side). When you look at the stitches, the purl stitches will have bumps, while the knit stitches will show a small V shape. Make sure you keep to the established ribbed pattern.
> 
> Work in ribbing for 2 additional rows. Bind off in ribbing. Leave a strand long enough to sew the back skirt seam.
> 
> Finishing:
> Use 2 white chenille pipe cleaners - one end of each twisted together into one long piece. Hold one tip of the pipe cleaner and carefully weave it in and out of the stitches at the hemline of the underskirt. You will weave it through every 4th or 5th stitch until you have the entire length of pipe cleaners attached to the skirt. You should be completely around the bottom edge of the skirt by this time. Twist the two ends together to form a complete circle. Hold the skirt up in front of you and bend the pipe cleaners into a full circle. Once this is done you can then bend the pipe cleaners into a ripple effect around the skirt. The pipe cleaner edging will stay in place and the top skirt will spread out its fullness and lay nicely on top of the underskirt.
> 
> Use another chenille pipe cleaner to weave in and out of the WRONG SIDE of the underskirt at the dropped waist area This will provide a ledge on the top skirt for attaching the decorative flowers.
> 
> Make a simple crochet flower by making a chain of 5 stitches, then making 5-6 loops attached to this center chain with single crochet and 5 chains before attaching the loop to the center.
> NOTE: I only know how to do a chain and a simple single crochet. If you are experience with crochet you can do your own thing and make lovely flowers for this bridal ensemble.
> 
> Make at least 30 flowers: 12 to go around the dropped waist, 12 to go around the headband of the veil, 5 for the bridal bouquet, and one for the garter.
> 
> OPTION: You can purchase tiny white artificial flowers in any craft store for the decorative trim. Just make sure you attach them securely to the gown and veil. You can also make the bridal bouquet with an assortment of white artificial flowers. If you put a flower on the garter, make sure it is very tiny.
> 
> VEIL
> 
> With #6 needle and white fancy yarn, cast on 56 stitches. Seed stitch for 8 rows for the headband. Bind off in seed stitch. Sew back seam.
> 
> With #6 needle and fancy yarn, cast on 46 stitches. Seed stitch for 3 rows.
> Row 1: (Wrong side) - Seed stitch 5 stitches, PLACE MARKER, * knit 1, Yarn Over, knit 2 together. Repeat from * to last 5 stitches, PLACE MARKER, seed stitch last 5 stitches.
> NOTE: You will knit a seed stitch border on each side of the veil - with an open lacy stitch for the body of the veil. Markers are placed to indicate the seed stitches that are separated from the lacy stitches.
> Row 2: (Right Side) - Seed stitch to marker, slip marker, KNIT across to next marker, slip marker, seed stitch remaining 5 stitches.
> Continue to work Rows 1 and 2 for 9 rows, ending with Row 1 (Wrong Side).
> Row 3: ( Right Side) - Seed stitch first 5 stitches, slip marker, Knit and INCREASE in every 3rd stitch, slip marker, seed stitch last 5 stitches
> Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for 5 rows, ending with Row 1 (Wrong Side).
> Repeat Row 3.
> Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for 5 rows, ending with Row 1. Remove markers.
> Work 5 rows in seed stitch. Bind off in seed stitch.
> 
> Finishing:
> 
> With separate strand of yarn, weave in and out of the top of the veil. Lightly gather to fit around the headband, from the CENTER BACK TO EACH EAR. Pin in place. Sew veil to headband. Attach approx. 12 decorative flowers individually around the headband.
> NOTE: Once the veil and flowers are attached to the headband, it will not stretch to fit over the dolls head (like a regular headband). Just perch the headpiece on the dolls head and the weight of the veil will keep it from falling off of her head.
> 
> GARTER
> 
> With #6 and fancy white yarn, cast on 18 stitches. Seed stitch for 6 rows. Bind off in seed stitch. Sew back seam. Attach one crochet flower to front of garter. Slide this garter to just above her knee when dressing the doll.
> 
> BOUQUET
> 
> #3 needles
> Chenille pipe cleaners
> Vannas Glamor yarn in white with silver threads
> Green yarn for leaves (make 3)
> 
> Leaves:
> 
> Cast on 3 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 6 rows.
> Row1 and 2: Cast on 4 stitches, knit across row.
> Row 3and 4: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch. Knit across row.
> Row 5 and 6: Knit
> Row 7and 8: Bind off 2 stitches, knit across row.
> Row 9 and 10: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch. Knit across row.
> Row11 and 12: Knit
> Row 13 and14: Bind off 2 stitches, knit across row.
> Row 15 and 16: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch. Knit across.
> Row 17 and 18: Bind off 2 stitches, knit across row.
> Row19: Knit 1, slip 1, Knit 2,pass slip stitch over knit stitches, Knit 1.
> Row20: Knit
> Row 21: Slip 1, Knit 2, PSSO.
> Break yarn. With darning needle, draw through remaining stitches. Weave in ends. Leave a 6-inch strand to use to attach to bouquet.
> 
> Finishing:
> 
> Gather remaining 5 white flowers and hold them together in a bunch. Place the 3 leaves around the flowers and tie them together with a strand of green yarn. Wind one pipe cleaner TIGHTLY around the bouquet under the leaves. Leave 2 inches of the pipe cleaner in a straight line - use this to wind around the dolls hand so she can hold the bouquet Take 2 pipe cleaners and wind them around a pencil. Slip the pencil out of the center and use these swirled pipe cleaners to attach underneath the bouquet - at different lengths - to dangle decoratively from the bouquet.
> 
> NOTE: To complete the entire bridal ensemble, knit a pair of white panties and white Mary Jane shoes.


THANK YOU ELAINE, NEXT ONE WILL BE STARTED AS SOON AS MY NEW WOOL ARRIVES X


----------



## GinB

What a beautiful pattern!!!


----------



## Skdiaz

This is beautiful. Would you be willing to send this pattern and the bridesmaid dress to me in a PDF format? [email protected] 
Thanks!


----------



## patmastel

You've done it again. This is just beautiful!
Thank you for sharing your talents with us!


----------



## Ladyfingers

PLEASE NOTE:

The PDF Download button is located on Page 4 of this thread, in the center of comments by "Daeanarah".

Also....The wedding gown is started with US #6 needles.


----------



## crazydolls

Wonderful !!! thank you for your sharing


----------



## WandaPie

Lovely, lovely!


----------



## Pennypincher

Thank you, Elaine and LunaDragon for the beautiful wedding outfit and the PDF to print it. Elain, you have done it again. What more can I say?


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Penny You are welcome on the PDF download of the pattern.

Please note that in the uploaded pattern, I have included Elaine's patterns for both the panties and the Mary Jane Shoes.

If you do a search for Ladyfingers-Elaine's patterns, usually within her posting is my response and then the patterns uploaded in a pdf format.

RHyanna


----------



## Fatema

Very creative thanks alot


----------



## darski

This is gorgeous. My whole Y group might just show up for this one!!!


----------



## big oma

it would be nice to know the amount of yarn that is necessary to make this beautiful pattern . Love it !!!


----------



## Ladyfingers

I used a 3 ounce ball of #4 weight basic white (washable) yarn for the underskirt, and had over half left over.

I used Vanna's Glamor yarn - white with silver threads - in a 3 ounce ball. I made the dress with the FULL skirt, the veil and the garter, but had to bring out a second ball of yarn for the panties and Mary Jane shoes.


----------



## Daeanarah

here is the pattern with the Mary Jane shoes and panties.
As well as the amount of yarn she used.

Rhyanna


----------



## daisey3

Elaine, your gown is so beautiful, thanks so much for all your great designs, I'm knitting the wedding dress now, on the underskirt, using a sport yarn, but the dress is only 3 1/2 in. long after doing 20 rows. 

Can I just keep knitting until it is floor length?

What yarn did you use.?

thanks Daisey3


----------



## daisey3

Elaine, your gown is so beautiful, thanks so much for all your great designs, I'm knitting the wedding dress now, on the underskirt, using a sport yarn, but the dress is only 3 1/2 in. long after doing 20 rows. 

Can I just keep knitting until it is floor length?

What yarn did you use.?

thanks Daisey3


----------



## Ladyfingers

Daisey3:

Just keep knitting until the gown reaches the doll's ankles.
Don't forget to knit the TOP SKIRT the same length (or a few rows longer) than the underskirt.

You either knit very tightly or you didn't go up to a larger needle when knitting the underskirt. No problem. Just keep knitting until the underskirt gets to the length you want - just to her ankles or right down to the floor. The top skirt will lay on top of this full skirt and will "flare out", so you need a few extra rows to cover all of the underskirt - especially the hemline with the pipe cleaners rippling around it.


----------



## daisey3

Elaine, Thanks so much.....................................

for all your help, 


Daisey3


----------



## rita j

Hey, Are you going to do the latest of Ladyfingers Barbie skate outfit? I love the way you do it!! Thanks to you & Ladyfingers both for being such great help to our knitting world!!!


----------



## Ladyfingers

Thanks to all of you for your interest in this Wedding Gown, Veil, Bouquet, Garter, Panties and Mary Jane shoes ensemble.
I checked the "My Topics" section and there are 7,020 hits for this site! Wow!

The Rainbow Bridesmaid Dress, Head piece and bouquet is almost at 4,000 hits.

The other big hit patterns are the Basic Holiday Dresses with Variations, the Basic Casual Dresses with Variations, and the Easter Dresses with Variations. The first two are at or near 5,000 and the most recent posting for the Easter Dresses has already gone over 3,000.

Again - thank you all!


----------



## margaret15

i found that instead of pipe cleaners i have used strimmer cord, i ironed it out threaded it through the under skirt then hot glued the ends and its come out ok, just a thought incase you cannot get pipe cleaners.


----------



## margaret15

Ladyfingers said:


> Thanks to all of you for your interest in this Wedding Gown, Veil, Bouquet, Garter, Panties and Mary Jane shoes ensemble.
> I checked the "My Topics" section and there are 7,020 hits for this site! Wow!
> 
> The Rainbow Bridesmaid Dress, Head piece and bouquet is almost at 4,000 hits.
> 
> The other big hit patterns are the Basic Holiday Dresses with Variations, the Basic Casual Dresses with Variations, and the Easter Dresses with Variations. The first two are at or near 5,000 and the most recent posting for the Easter Dresses has already gone over 3,000.
> 
> Again - thank you all!


im not suprised you get so many hits, i tell everyone i know about you and your patterns, the last posts are lovely and cannot wait too start them. i was looking for a easter dress, and low and behold you posted them ,thank you again for your lovely patterns and hope you have a good vacation x


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Rita

The Barbie Skating Outfit is here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

do a search for Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns.

just those words and then click submit. It will bring you to the above topic where I have post Elaine's Doll Patterns for both American Girl and Barbie and the Itty Bitty Baby and Cutsie dolls.

I am wondering if those Cutsie doll clothes would fit the 6 inch Cindy dolls.

Thanks Tammy I do try to keep up to date and make it easier for people to find and download her patterns.


----------



## jacqui_c

That is gorgeous. very very pretty!


----------



## 76Lillian

amazing share!thanks


----------



## Daeanarah

here is the link to where I have uploaded Elaine's Patterns.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html


----------



## Daeanarah

I am posting this for Elaine, along with pics of the outfits
made and they are gorgeous.

Happy Knitting
Rhyanna
---------------------------------------


These photos were sent to my by a member in Belgium . They are so cute I was hoping you could figure out how to post them on the KP forum. The knitters should see these adorable versions. Can it be done?

Elaine
------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Bigmama

Good evening Elaine

here in Belgium it is quarter past 7 in the evening
i have two pictures to show you !

I translated your wonderfull pattern of the wedding dress 
and look what some friends of mine made with your pattern!

I do hope you like their creations !

have a good evening !! 

Kind regards, 

Bigmama Georgette


----------



## Williesied

What is the name of the lace you have on the bottom of the dress. Where can I get it. Have seen it on a few patterns here on this sight. Thank you! Willie


----------



## margaret15

Daeanarah said:


> I am posting this for Elaine, along with pics of the outfits
> made and they are gorgeous.
> 
> Happy Knitting
> Rhyanna
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> These photos were sent to my by a member in Belgium . They are so cute I was hoping you could figure out how to post them on the KP forum. The knitters should see these adorable versions. Can it be done?
> 
> Elaine
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> From: Bigmama
> 
> Good evening Elaine
> 
> here in Belgium it is quarter past 7 in the evening
> i have two pictures to show you !
> 
> I translated your wonderfull pattern of the wedding dress
> and look what some friends of mine made with your pattern!
> 
> I do hope you like their creations !
> 
> have a good evening !!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Bigmama Georgette


these are beautiful, i have done the dress but im not happy with the veil, mine is for the GD'S for christmas .
thank you for sharing


----------



## big oma

http://www.bellabambino.nl/33977032

here in Belgium and the Netherlands we call it : "breikant " = Knitting lace

it is available in different colors and is knitted together with the wool to make this wunderfull edging !

greetings georgette


----------



## Daeanarah

They are gorgeous Georgette. Thanks for sharing.

Rhyanna


----------



## Williesied

Thank you for the info. Willie


----------



## Daeanarah

Georgette is sharing two more lovely Wedding Gown Creations from her group.

Take a Look.

These are gorgeous.


----------



## margaret15

Daeanarah said:


> Georgette is sharing two more lovely Wedding Gown Creations from her group.
> 
> Take a Look.
> 
> These are gorgeous.


this is beautiful well done x


----------



## Caylemandy

Dgd will love this outfit... It is just beautiful... I love knitting AG doll clothes... thank you so much... Marilyn


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is another dress that Georgette's group did.
Awesome Work.


Rhyanna


----------



## big oma

thanks for sharing the picture , 
think there will be more to come as our ladies like the pattern !!
greetings Georgette


----------



## Daeanarah

HI Georgette

You are very welcome, what about the Bridesmaid Dress?

Rhyanna


----------



## big oma

i will have to find the time to translate the pattern into Dutch so our ladies can knit this gorgeous dress too! 

have a nice day everybody !! greetings georgette


----------



## tammyc77

Just gorgeous - thank you so much!!!


----------



## Daeanarah

I wish I knew foreign languages like dutch, french and a few others.

Maybe one of these years.

Rhyanna


----------



## mitten

can't wait to knit this for my flower girl. My wedding is in June. Thank you


----------



## big oma

one of our members knitted the weddingdress for her doll ! 
she did a great work job don't you agree ?

greetings from a cold and wet Belgium ! Georgette


----------



## jmai5421

big oma said:


> one of our members knitted the weddingdress for her doll !
> she did a great work job don't you agree ?
> 
> greetings from a cold and wet Belgium ! Georgette


Beautiful wedding dress


----------



## Williesied

Can't remember if I posted this or not.
Willie


----------



## Daeanarah

Awesome work Oma and Willie.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers

Willie:

This is the first time I have seen your version of the Wedding Gown, Veil and Bouquet. Terrific! You did a wonderful job with this pattern. I'm so proud of you!


----------



## Williesied

Thank you for the great praise master of doll knitting-Ladyfingers.
Willie


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Your ensemble is beautiful!


----------



## Claire02

I want to print the pattern for the bridal dress off and can't find how to do it. Can I down load it to Adobe? Please send me the info if I have to pay I will do that to.
Martha Jones


----------



## olsonlinda1

Claire02 said:


> I want to print the pattern for the bridal dress off and can't find how to do it. Can I down load it to Adobe? Please send me the info if I have to pay I will do that to.
> Martha Jones


Go to Page one of this topic, and just select "file" and then "print" and ask your printer to just print page 1-2. OR select all the copy of the pattern and even the pics by holding down your (usually) left mouse button and scrolling down to cover (turn blue) all you want to copy, hit file and print and ask it to print "selection" OR select all the above and then hit the right mouse button and hit copy, then go to a word document or notepad page and paste it all in. Then you have a word document you can manipulate and save in your computer.

Hope that's clear enough. Good luck!


----------



## Daeanarah

Here's an easier way to get Elaine's Patterns


patterns from Elaine=Ladyfingers can be found by going to the search box and type in

Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns.

Then as you go through each post, there are links sometimes more than a couple of Elaine's patterns which are all in PDF format.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Catriona

I am thinking of trying to crochet a lace veil for the dress, as if it were vintage Irish lace. Any suggestions?


----------



## RosNazilli

I am newly arrived here and haven't even introduced myself yet but I had to take a minute to just say .. WOW...


----------



## Ellelleen

How beautiful. This will be my next project. just finishing a red cape with white "fur" trim. 

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi Ellen

If you do a search for Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns, you will find where all her patterns are posted. There will be a lot to scroll through as KP only allows a certain amount of time to upload documents.


Happy Crafting.

Rhyanna


----------



## Trisha 38

Thabk you so much for this beautiful pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Trisha 38

Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## tikeur

WOUAHHHHHHHH!! SUPER!
Bravo.


----------



## Mkb1966

What size needles do you use to start the dress?


----------



## Ladyfingers

I used size 6 US needles to start the top of the wedding gown, down to the hips. Then increased across the row and switched to #8 US for the first fancy stitch pattern, then increased once again for the middle fancy stitch pattern, and increased again to begin the third fancy stitch ribbing pattern - switching to #10 US until binding off at the hemline.


----------



## Mkb1966

Thanks for the reply on needle size". One more what is the gauge on 6 needles and the size 10.


----------



## Ladyfingers

I'm sorry, I don't know how to measure gauge. Maybe one of our KP knitters on this Forum (who have knit the AG wedding gown) can give you an idea of the gauge.


----------



## Mirror

The picture on your I'd is this pattern .


----------



## Daeanarah

yes it is


----------



## Nanimal

That is so beautiful!


----------



## Daeanarah

Yes it is. Elaine does great work.


----------



## dragonflylace

Thanks so very much...this is a lovely outfit!!!


----------



## sevenseven

can someone help how much wool needed in grams .


----------



## Ladyfingers

Sevenseven:

When I originally created the AG wedding ensemble I used two balls of #3 baby sport weight white with silver threads, plus I wanted a "stiffer" underskirt, so the top skirt would flare out, so I used a ball of #4 weight (thicker) plain white yarn. 

I started the gown - from the top down with raglan sleeves - with #6 US needles, down to the longer (extended) waist. I wanted this gown to be low-waisted in order to attach the flowers near her hips. Once I reached this longer waist and increased for the skirt -I changed to #10 US needles - working the three different stitch patterns for the skirt and increasing, as per the instructions, to have a nice - very full - bridal gown.

I'm not sure exactly how much yarn was used for this dress. I was creating as I went along - didn't really know how it would turn out until it came completely off the needles!

I know once I completed the extended waist, I KNIT 2 ROWS, then immediately cut the white yarn with silver threads and attached the much heavier plain white yarn. By knitting 2 rows at the extended waist I put a PURL row on the right side of the garment. This was used to pick up all the stitches when it came time to work the TOP SKIRT, once again using the white yarn with silver threads. 

Once this was done, with #10 US circular needle, I completed a plain garter stitch skirt, with increases, for a full underskirt and bound off these stitches. Went back up to the waist with the white/silver yarn, picked up the stitches on the "purl bumps" and completed the top skirt with 3 different stitch patterns. 

The wedding gown didn't use up all the yarn, because I still had enough to knit the veil. I think I had to add an additional ball of white/silver yarn to complete all the flowers (hipline, veil, bouquet and garter), plus the panties and Mary Jane shoes.

Maybe one of our members, who has already completed the bridal ensemble can tell you exactly how much yarn was used for this outfit.


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you


----------



## WaterFall

pretty


----------



## sevenseven

How much wool we need I just read as you mentioned may need more o I will buy more for a safe side .


----------



## Daeanarah

Hi I have no clue how much you need. Sometimes Elaine writes down how much she's used. check the pattern to see if the amount used is listed. also, buy more just in case.

Rhyanna


----------



## BrendaMom123

I used your pattern to make this for my granddaughter. She was very excited to get it.


----------



## Daeanarah

very pretty thanks for sharing.


----------



## big oma

wow , great job done , off corse your granddaugther was exited by this beautiful work !!!


----------



## Ladyfingers

When I knit the AG doll Wedding Gown, Veil, Bouquet, garter, panties and Mary Jane shoes I used a portion of a ball of worsted weight #4 white acrylic yarn for the underskirt. This is a very full skirt under the bridal gown skirt with fancy stitch patterns. I wanted a heavier yarn to hold the fullness of the bridal gown and this heavier yarn worked very well. When I knit the bridal gown, veil, bouquet, garter, panties and shoes I used Vanna's sparkly white yarn - white yarn with silver threads in #3 weight. All of these garments used an entire 2oz. ball of yarn, plus another ball (with some yarn left over). I wanted a very FULL underskirt because I knew the bridal gown skirt would also be FULL and I wanted it to drape over the underskirt and show off all the fancy stitches. I chose to use white pipe cleaners to insert around the rim of the hemline of the underskirt to provide additional fullness. This is optional and not really necessary. 

BrendaMom123: You did a terrific job with your bridal gown, veil and bouquet. I like your version of the headband/veil and the bouquet is lovely. Of course the skirt is absolutely wonderful with the flower border at the hipline and those fancy stitches. Good job! You make me so proud!


----------



## colette grimard

thanks you for all pdf these atterns are very important for my dauther and me . thanks you again


----------



## Nanamel14

Very very beautiful


----------



## grumpygran

this is beautiful will definately be knitting this dress
thankyou so much for the pattern


----------



## grumpygran

this is beautiful will definately be knitting this dress
thankyou so much for the pattern


----------



## Daeanarah

you are welcome


----------

